# Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!



## Tilman (8. Februar 2011)

Moin Moin.  Ich habe mir zum Geburtstag ein paar Falkfish Me-Fo Wobbler geleistet und will die Drillinge (die ich generell etwas zu gross finde) gegen Einzelhaken austauschen.  Habt Ihr ein paar Eurer Favouriten für mich als Empfehlung ?  Ich habe mir vernickelte Einzelhaken von Jenzi gekauft, Grösse 6. Die Falkfish sind die kleinen in 18 Gr.   Schönen Gruß von einem MeFo Greenhorn.  Tilman


----------



## volkerm (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Salmon Seawash 1/0.
Falls die jetzigen Drillinge Dir allerdings groß scheinen, wird Dich dieser Anblick schockieren:q.


----------



## MaikP (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Owner S61 in 1/0 gut aber teuer,
oder VMC 9170 Permasteel als preiswerte Alternative in Gr.1.
Ein Sprengring 6-8mm mehr kann auch nicht Schaden.
Grüße Maik


----------



## egalo (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Ich finde die S-61 von Owner in Größe 1/0 sehr gut. Hab die an allen meinen Wobblern und Blinkern.


----------



## MaikP (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

2 Doofe ein Gedanke|wavey:
Grüße Maik


----------



## Zacharias Zander (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*



egalo schrieb:


> Ich finde die S-61 von Owner in Größe 1/0 sehr gut. Hab die an allen meinen Wobblern und Blinkern.




#6|good:#6, wenn du Einzelhaken verwenden willst, hol dir die !!!


----------



## volkerm (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Was kann der Owner besser als der Seawash, ohne teurer sein?
Ernstgemeinte Frage.


----------



## Tilman (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Danke für die Antworten. Schockieren ist zuviel gesagt, ich bin, was  Me-Fos´angeht, wie gesagt, ein Greenhorn. Ich lasse mir gerne etwas  Neues beibringen, von jeder Angelei kann kaum jemand den totalen Plan  haben. Je mehr man weiß, desto komplizierter wird das Ganze ja auch. 
Also  ist umdenken angesagt, wie mir scheint. Zusatzsprengringe hatte ich  auch schon angedacht. Dann fällt etwas Hebelwirkung weg, logischerweise.  Der schwere Einzelhaken wirkt sich sicher auch auf die Aktion aus, das  kann ja durchaus von Vorteil sein. Da werde ich dann mal ein wenig  stöbern, Owner ist mir, als langjähriger Karpfenangler, ein Begriff.

Achja,  wo ich schon Fragen stelle: Welchen Durchmesser hat Eure Geflochtene  denn ? Ich habe eine Rozemejer Qualifier Rute (5-30 Gr. WG), die hat  sehr kleine Ringe. Für die fände ich eine 20er Geflochtene schon etwas  zu dick.


----------



## Tino (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Höchstens ne 10er wobei ich ne 8er noch vorziehen würde.


----------



## MaikP (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Ich kenne den Seawash garnicht.
Werde in mir anschauen ,dann kann ich dir antworten.
Da ich aber mit dem Owner nach einigen Probieren absolut zufrieden bin hab ich auch nichts  anderes mehr gesucht.
Grüße Maik


----------



## mefohunter84 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*



volkerma schrieb:


> Was kann der Owner besser als der Seawash, ohne teurer sein?
> Ernstgemeinte Frage.



Gute Frage Volker. Besser ist ja oft eine Frage der persönlichen Vorlieben. Ich persönlich fische auch die Owner Einzelhaken S-61 Gr. 1/0. Nadelscharf und gut sind nach meinen Recherchen beide. Allerdings ist die Hakenform verschieden. Der VMC Salmon Seawash, Gr. 1/0 ist am Schenkel gerade und die Spitze verläuft parallel zum Schenkel. Der Owner Einzelhaken S-61 Gr. 1/0 hingegen ähnelt, bis auf die gerade verlaufene Spitze doch sehr einem Circlehook. Ich denke mal, daß es einfach eine reine Geschmackssache ist. Ich glaube, daß am Schleppblinker Apex auch ein VMC Salmon Seawash, Gr. 1/0 montiert ist. Zumindest sieht der genau so aus. Und der ist "sau fängig"! 

Der Erfolg muß einem einfach recht geben, damit man von "seinem" Haken überzeugt ist.

Ach ja, der Preis.

VMC Salmon Seawash, Gr. 1/0  10 Stk. 3,00 €
Owner Einzelhaken S-61 Gr. 1/0  9 Stk. 5,95 €

TL

Rolf


----------



## volkerm (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Rolf,

einerseits kommt meine Fischerei mit Mono auf große Distanzen den "Selbsthakeigenschaften" der Circle- ähnlichen Haken entgegen, so man der Presse glauben kann.
Andererseits habe ich mit dem Seawash keine ganz kleinen Fische gelandet.
Letztlich ist es wurscht, mit dem Theoriekram vertreiben wir uns halt die Zeit.
Ich bastel den Rest der Seawash an die Blinker, und gut.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## MefoProf (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Moin, 

ich fische auch Owner. Die Haken sind top, leider aber auch recht teuer. Ich habe viele Haken ausprobiert und die von Owner waren die ersten, mit denen ich rundum zufrieden war. Bin deshalb dabei geblieben, zumal ich die Haken in der Regel so oder so abmontiere. Da spielt der Preis letztendlich dann auch keine so große Rolle im Gesamtbudget mehr .
Unter 1/0 gehe ich nicht, da ich mir einbilde , dass weniger untermaßige Fischen mit den grossen Haken zu bekommen. 

|wavey:


----------



## Tilman (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Ich schaue mal, was die Owner in England kosten und frage einen Bekannten dort, ob er mir die schicken kann, wenn der Preis erheblich besser ist, als bei uns. 
Gute haken bekommt man meistens nur für gutes Geld, das ist mit Vielem so.


----------



## sunny (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Darf man mit dem S61 noch anschlagen oder verhält der sich wie ein Circle-Hook (wegen seiner Form)?


----------



## volkerm (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Hallo Olaf,

weiter oben steht, was ich benutze.
Ich schlage nicht an.
Der "Anhieb" ist in den meisten Angelbereichen ein Relikt.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## sunny (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Danke #6, hab ich doch glatt überlesen #d.


----------



## Marcus van K (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Moin,

Ich fische wenn mit Einzelhaken den LS 3423F von Gamakatsu, der hat nämlich n große Öse damit der Sprengring sich auch schön bewegen kann.

Und ich bin der festen Überzeugung das beim Biss n Anschlag kommen muss!



so dann....


----------



## smith1337 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

hi @ all,

ich fische wenn´s um Einzelhaken geht eigentlich nur den VMC 9170 #6 dies hat mehrere Gründe:

- er ist günstig!
- rostet nicht (so schnell)
- ich wechsel ihn wahrscheinlich eher aus als einen teuren Haken
- ich habe Vertrauen (kaum Aussteiger)

Zum Thema "Anschlagen"...das überlasse ich meist dem Fisch und einem scharfen Haken. Ist bei mir eher ein kurzes "sofort Druck machen beim/nach dem Biss"...ihr wißt schon was ich meine


----------



## Hansi (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Ich habe es gelegentlich erlebt, dass der VMC 9170 sich am Blinker verhakt.

Passiert das mit dem Owner auch ?


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Habt ihr die Owner allround-mäßig in 1/0 für sämtliche Köder, oder nutzt ihr unterschiedliche Größen für z.B. den 6 cm Spöket/Snaps/Möre Silda/... ?

Bisher habe ich mich noch nicht auf das Experiment eingelassen, weil ich keine passenden Haken beim Händler gefunden habe und auch nicht 5 Größen der Owners kaufen wollte nur um rauszufinden welche Größe passt.


----------



## volkerm (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Hallo Chrizzi,

ich habe schon mehrfach gelesen, daß man die Hakenbogengröße des Einzel etwa der Gesamtbreite des Drillings anpassen sollte.
Mir ist das ziemlich wurscht, ich fische 1/0 und gut.
Allerdings fische ich auch schwer, 25-30gr.
Wie das bei kleineren/leichteren Geschichten aussieht???

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*



volkerma schrieb:


> i*ch habe schon mehrfach gelesen, daß man die Hakenbogengröße des Einzel etwa der Gesamtbreite des Drillings anpassen sollte*.



Das habe ich auch schon mehrfach gelesen und daher meine Frage. 

Ich denke das Gewicht ist ziemlich egal, hauptsache der Haken passt zur Ködergröße. Aber da mehrere anscheinend mit den 1/0er angeln, werde ich vielleicht die Größe mal testen.


----------



## volkerm (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Hau die dran, passt schon.
Die Einzel halten einen guten Fisch weit besser als die kleinen Drillinge, das weiß ich sicher.
Und hau nicht an; der Haken zieht sich dann meist in die Maulspalte, dort hält er auch.
Was bringen die Kurzzeit- Drills der knapp Gehakten?


----------



## mefohunter84 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*



Hansi schrieb:


> Ich habe es gelegentlich erlebt, dass der VMC 9170 sich am Blinker verhakt.
> 
> Passiert das mit dem Owner auch ?




Ja. Das konnte ich bei dem Owner auch schon festetellen.
Bei etwa 4 Stunden fischen ca. 3-4 mal.

TL

Rolf


----------



## volkerm (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Kleiner Nachsatz:

Montiert die Einzel so, daß der Hakenbogen rechtwinklig zum Blinkerblatt steht.
Bei Ködern, die nicht drehen, sollte der Haken nach unten zeigen.
Upside- down hakt schlecht; war auch mal so eine Fliegen- Mode.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Tilman (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*



volkerma schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachsatz:
> 
> Montiert die Einzel so, daß der Hakenbogen rechtwinklig zum Blinkerblatt steht.
> Bei Ködern, die nicht drehen, sollte der Haken nach unten zeigen.
> ...



Danke für den weiteren Hinweis, das macht Sinn. Im Unterkiefer sitzen die Haken auch besser, als im Oberkiefer.


----------



## mefohunter84 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*



volkerma schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachsatz:
> 
> Montiert die Einzel so, daß der Hakenbogen rechtwinklig zum Blinkerblatt steht.
> Bei Ködern, die nicht drehen, sollte der Haken nach unten zeigen.
> ...



Tja Volker, dat klappt halt nicht immer.
Mit einem zusätzlichen Sprengring habe ich genau das gewollt, aber...... Pustekuchen.
Dennoch denke ich, daß die o.g. Quote zu verschmerzen ist.
Kann vielleicht auch an die katapultartigen Würfe liegen!?
Ich behalte das mal im Auge.

TL

Rolf


----------



## Rosi (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Moin, mir gefällt der Owner nicht, auch wenn das Öhr schön groß ist. Wenn schon, dann kann man doch gleich einen richtigen Circle antüdeln. Einen bei dem die Spitze vertikal zum Schenkelrücken zeigt, also nach innen. Weil die Spalte dadurch kleiner wird, nehme ich Größe 2/0. 
Büschen anschlagen schadet nicht, kann ja mal passieren. Ist beim Circle aber nicht notwendig.

Wenn sich der Haken unterwegs in der Schnur vertüdelt, dann war der Ruck zu drastisch. Das passiert dann mit jedem Haken, am schnellsten mit Langschenkligen.


----------



## volkerm (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Hallo Rolf,

meine Haken kennst Du.
Die Erfahrung kommt von einem Experiment mit zweitem Sprengring.
Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich die wenigen Bisse auf Rügen verwandelt.
Dann hatte ich eine tolle Serie am Nordstrand, zwei gute Meerforellen, und einige Hornis.
Ich habe nicht einen Fisch gelandet.
Stunden und Tage habe ich gebrütet.
Bis ich den nichtfangenden Blinker neben den fangenden legte.
Durch den zweiten Sprengring hatte ich die Hakenachse um 90 Grad verdreht.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## dido_43 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin, mir gefällt der Owner nicht, auch wenn das Öhr schön groß ist. Wenn schon, dann kann man doch gleich einen richtigen Circle antüdeln. Einen bei dem die Spitze vertikal zum Schenkelrücken zeigt, also nach innen. Weil die Spalte dadurch kleiner wird, nehme ich Größe 2/0.
> Büschen anschlagen schadet nicht, kann ja mal passieren. Ist beim Circle aber nicht notwendig.
> 
> Wenn sich der Haken unterwegs in der Schnur vertüdelt, dann war der Ruck zu drastisch. Das passiert dann mit jedem Haken, am schnellsten mit Langschenkligen.




Hallo Rosi,

jedesmal wenn vom Einzelhaken am Kunstköder die Rede ist, proklamierst Du für die Circle Haken. Dieser Haken wurde für Naturköder entwickelt, wobei sich der Fisch nach dem Einsaugen des Köders beim normalen "Wegschwimmen" selbst hakt.

Da die Köder beim Forellenangeln schnell geführt werden, ist ein offener Haken angebracht und kein Circle. Diesen Haken am Kunstköder für Meerforelle zu verwenden ist gelinde gesagt ........ #d

Ich studiere seit Jahren japanische Blogs. Insbesonders was die Region Hockaido betrifft, da dort ähnlich wie bei uns an der Küste das Watfischen auf Lachse und Oceantrout praktiziert wird.

Dort werden an Kunstködern fast nur noch Einzelhaken verwendet, bzw. statt der Drillinge verbaut. Sei es an Wobblern oder Blinkern. 

Die Form des Owner S61 ist mit Abstand die meistverwende an Blinkern, an Wobblern selbst gebundene Brassenhaken der jap. Größe 8 - 10 oder der Owner S-75 mit großem Öhr, ein ähnliches Modell ist auch bei Gamakatsu, Decoy etc. zu finden.

Link Owner S-75  http://www.owner.co.jp/product/detail.php?no=11642

XXX Wurde von mir heute 12.02. etwas entschärft XXX

MFG


----------



## Ines (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

@Dido, da hast du dich aber ein bischen im Ton vergriffen.
Hier kann jeder seine Meinung und Erfahrungen äußern, ohne sich dafür angreifen lassen zu müssen.
Das ist unschön.|uhoh:


----------



## volkerm (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Hallo Dido,

zumindest meine Angelei auf Meerforelle benötigt einen Selbsthakeffekt.
Ich fische Mono, und kurbele einfach so lange, bis der Fisch hängt.
Das klappt mit den geraden Haken.
Wie viele Fehlbisse ich habe, bekomme ich dank Mono auf diese Distanzen schlicht nicht mit.
Sicher weiß ich, daß die Guides in Guatemala die Fliegen zum Sailfischfang ausschließlich auf Circle binden, und den Fisch passiv bei festgehaltener Schnur einfach "reinlaufen" lassen.
Wie weit sich das auf die Meerforellen- Angelei übertragen lässt???
Eine Fliege hat so gut wie kein Gewicht, ein Blinker wohl, die nächsten???
Empfindet die Forelle nach dem Biss den Blinker als Fremdkörper???
Bringt der Anhieb überhaupt etwas???
Ist die Circle- Frage sinnvoll:vik:?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Truttafriend (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Mach mal n bischen lockerer dido #h
Jedem seine Meinung und wenn es dich wirklich schon nervt gibt es doch doch die Ignofunktion.


----------



## dido_43 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Sorry, war vielleicht nicht der richtige Ton, aber die Circles werden nicht nur in diesem Board immer wieder von ... empfohlen.

Die Circle Hooks sind für die MeFoangelei absolut ungeeignet und haben an schnell geführten Kunstködern absolut nichts zu suchen ! Dafür wurden sie nicht gebaut.

ENDE


Wieder zum eigentlichen Thema !

Mal ein paar Tips für alle Bastelfreunde.

Hier Owner Brassenhaken zum selberbinden, die sehr viel und vor allem mit Erfolg an Kunstködern insbesondere an schlanken Wobblern / Tobsimitationen in Japan verwendet werden

http://www.owner.co.jp/product/detail.php?no=10330

oder der

http://www.owner.co.jp/product/detail.php?no=10339

oder diese in der G 17 - 20

http://www.owner.co.jp/product/detail.php?no=10610

Der ist auch beliebt, besonders für Seabass auch zum selberbinden

http://www.owner.co.jp/product/detail.php?no=10260


* Selber binden*

Da es sich um Plättchenhaken handelt, wird hinter das Plättchen eine kleine Schlaufe mit PE-Schnur gebunden. Ist recht einfach. Seht mal hier, so in etwa soll das aussehen

http://www.owner.co.jp/product/detail.php?no=11620

Vielleicht findet Ihr ähnliche Modelle bei eurem Tackledealer.

Mit dem Owner S-61 sowie mit den von mir selbstgebundenen Haken habe ich bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Haken sitzen zu 99 % perfekt, wobei ich bei der Montage darauf achte, dass die Hakenspitze nach oben zeigt. Leider funktioniert das nur bei Ködern, die wie die von mir verwendeten immer in einer Position schwimmen und sich nicht um die eigene Achse drehen.

Einzelhaken sammeln weniger Kraut ein und die Hängergefahr minimiert sich auf fast 0!

Weiterer Vorteil, untermaßige Fische können problemlos vom Haken befreit und releast werden. 

Bei Blinkern oder Wobblern wie der Gladsax wo es kein oben und unten gibt funzt das natürlich nicht so pefekt. Bei denen würde ich 2 gebundene Haken verwenden, die entgegengesetzt auf den Sprengring montiert werden. Auch eine übliche Praxis in J.

Oder für Boardis mit Bindeerfahrung so

http://www.owner.co.jp/product/detail.php?no=11752

Übrigens, der Owner S-61 wird in Japan von mehreren renomierten Firmen an deren Köder für die Forellen- und Lachsfischerei verbaut. Zum Teil in silberner Ausführung, die speziell nur für diese Firmen produziert werden.

Anbei ein paar Bilder   #h

MFG

PS: Nein, ich bekomme keine Provision von Owner. Es gibt auch Gamakatsu, Decoy .....


----------



## mefohunter84 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*



dido_43 schrieb:


> Sorry, war vielleicht nicht der richtige Ton, aber die Circles werden nicht nur in diesem Board immer wieder von ... empfohlen.
> 
> Die Circle Hooks sind für die MeFoangelei absolut ungeeignet und haben an schnell geführten Kunstködern absolut nichts zu suchen ! Dafür wurden sie nicht gebaut.
> 
> ENDE




Tja dido, jedem seine Meinung.

Aber es ist wie`s ist.

*Wer fängt, hat recht!!!* 



TL

Rolf


----------



## Rosi (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Oha, das ist es wirklich. Wies is.:q
Guck mal wie ungeeignet so ein Circle ist. Ich will ja Keinen damit ärgern. 
Es ist eine langsame Erfahrung, denn es hat mir niemand gezeigt. Anfangs hatte ich auch ganz normale Gamakatsus angetüdelt. Irgendwann ist man nicht mehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis und sucht nach Alternativen. Ganz logisch hält ein Circle besser im Mefofleisch als ein Haken ohne diese nach innen gerichtete Spitze. 

Und beim Hornhecht halten Circles ganz schlecht, weil sie sich nicht sofort einpieken. Der hat einen zu harten Schnabel. 

Hi Dido, nicht alles über einen Kamm scheren.


----------



## dido_43 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Hallo Rosi,

wenn Deine untermaßigen MeFos genauso demoliert aussehen, wenn Du die releasen willst, dann musst Du das mit Deinem Gewissen vereinbaren.

Die Form des Circle wurde entwickelt, damit sich an Langleinen gehakte Fische über Stunden bis zum Entern der Leine nicht befreien können.

Ich setze ca. 50% der von mir gefangenen Fische wieder zurück, sei es wegen Untermaß oder aus anderen Gründen. Beim S-61 reicht es, diesen mit 1 Finger etwas zurückzuschieben und das wars. 

Das lösen eines Circle ist da weitaus schwieriger. 

Bin das Thema leid   #d

Schluss - Punkt - Aus


----------



## Tilman (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Dido, Dein Photobeitrag war spitze. Mehr Infos brauche ich auch nicht mehr. 

Ich fidne auch, dass das Photo mit dem Circle Haken gegen den Cirkle Haken spricht, das Thema hat sich dadurch für mich auch schon erledigt.


----------



## dido_43 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Habt ihr die Owner allround-mäßig in 1/0 für sämtliche Köder, oder nutzt ihr unterschiedliche Größen für z.B. den 6 cm Spöket/Snaps/Möre Silda/... ?
> 
> Bisher habe ich mich noch nicht auf das Experiment eingelassen, weil ich keine passenden Haken beim Händler gefunden habe und auch nicht 5 Größen der Owners kaufen wollte nur um rauszufinden welche Größe passt.




So viele Größen gibts vom Owner S-61 nicht. Eine superkleine Größe 2,  dann 1/0, 3/0 und 5/0.  Ich hab die 1/0 und 3/0. 

Du brauchst nur 1 Größe, die 1/0. Habe die an schlanken Wobblern (Tobsimitationen) dran, welche ungefähr die Größe eines Hansen Flash in 16 g haben und die Fische hats bisher nicht gestört.

An einem etwas größeren Köder habe ich den S-61 in 3/0 verbaut, um Dorsche zu ärgern. Da hat sich ne untermaßige MeFo raufgestürzt und war perfekt gehakt.

Also, keine Angst wegen der Hakengröße. 1/0 passt !

Für kleine Köder (lütte Spökets, Vims etc.) empfehle ich den Owner S-75 in 1/0 (in D ?) beziehungsweise das Pendant dazu von Gamakatsu, den es im hiesigen Fachhandel geben sollte.

MFG |wavey:


----------



## dido_43 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Nachtrag für alle S-61 Freaks.

Auf dem Bild wohl einigermaßen zu erkennen der S-61.

Der silberne gebundene ist das jap. Original von einem Köder in Erstausrüstung.

Der schwarze ist der von mir gebundene.

Mag das Geklapper von 2 Sprengringen nicht, deshalb gebunden.

Die Hakenspitze befindet sich so immer oben. Natürlich schwankend von Links nach rechts, wegen der Rollingaktion des Köders.

MFG


----------



## armyn (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

moin dido
haste noch n tip, wo ich die Owner haken bekommen oder bestellen kann?:vik:


----------



## dido_43 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*



armyn schrieb:


> moin dido
> haste noch n tip, wo ich die Owner haken bekommen oder bestellen kann?:vik:





Schau mal hier, aber nicht gerade günstig. 

Nach dem Angeln mal kurz zu Hause abspühlen, dann halten die ewig.

Ich hole sie mir aus Japan, lohnt sich für Dich aber nicht wegen 2 - 3 Packungen, da die Nebenkosten zu hoch sind.

Schau mal in die Bucht, da findest Du garantiert auch welche.

MFG


----------



## armyn (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

moin
danke für die antwort, da komm ich vorbei, wenn ich im märz für ne woche nach dänemark fahre.
da wird das mal getestet auf mefos|wavey:


----------



## Rosi (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*



dido_43 schrieb:


> Bin das Thema leid   #d
> 
> Schluss - Punkt - Aus



Moin Dido, hast du schon mal versucht eine Frau mundtot zu machen?:m

du scheinst voller Wut, warum? Das Foto zeigt eine mittfünfziger Meerforelle, cm genau weiß ich das nicht mehr. Sie liegt in einem Waschbecken. Die Backenhaut ist aufgeschlitzt, weil sie sich halt wie eine Meerforelle geweigert hat an Land zu kommen. Ich weiß nicht ob du schon mal eine Meerforelle gefangen hast, die kommen nicht wie brave Dorsche, die springen gern. 
Fass dir mal an die Backe, dort ist die Haut sehr dünn. Wird sie angepiekt und gespannt, dann reißt sie auf. Egal ob durch Drilling, Circle oder einen normalen Einzelhaken. Deshalb verlieren wir doch so viele Meerforellen im Drill. Weil die Haut aufreißt und das Loch unter Spannung größer wird. Je weiter der Fisch vom Strand weg war, um so mehr muß man sich anstrengen die Spannung in Schnur und Haken zu halten. Weil das Loch in der Haut unterwegs größer wird. Der Circle hält ein wenig länger fest als ein normaler Haken, kann eine erfolgreiche Flucht jedoch oft nicht verhindern. Sprung, Kopf schütteln, weg ist sie. Wenn der Fisch sichtbar zu lütt ist, dann gibt man halt Schnur. Was meinst du wie fix eine Meerforelle dann in den Wellen verschwindet. 

Meistens gibt es diese Diskussionen weil die Leute davon überzeugt sind, daß Drillinge besser halten als Einzelhaken. Ich finde es komisch, daß der Circle jetzt verpönt wird weil er zu gut gehalten hat.

Im Grunde streiten wir um die Wirkung von 2mm. Das is ja wies is.


----------



## Chrizzi (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*



dido_43 schrieb:


> Also, keine Angst wegen der Hakengröße. 1/0 passt !



Ich hätte nun nicht genau gewusst ob nun 1/0 oder halt 3/0. 



dido_43 schrieb:


> Für kleine Köder (lütte Spökets, Vims etc.) empfehle ich den Owner S-75  in 1/0 (in D ?) beziehungsweise das Pendant dazu von Gamakatsu, den es  im hiesigen Fachhandel geben sollte.



Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einem S-61 in 1/0 und einem S-75 in 1/0? 

Ich angel viel mit dem Spöket (ja ich weiß, da scheiden sich die Geister), aber auch hin und wieder mal mit länglichem Blech, daher meine Frage.


----------



## dido_43 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einem S-61 in 1/0 und einem S-75 in 1/0? 

Ich angel viel mit dem Spöket (ja ich weiß, da scheiden sich die Geister), aber auch hin und wieder mal mit länglichem Blech, daher meine Frage.[/QUOTE]


Schau Dir mal die Bilder in meinen letzten Postings an. Andere Form etc. 

Der S-75 wäre was für kleinere Köder, da er kleiner und kompakter gebaut ist. Es gibt doch diese lütte Spökets in 18 g, den Vims etc. Für nen Boss würde ich wieder den S-61 in 1/0 nehmen.

Die Trutten schieben ihren Kiefer schon darüber, keine Panik.

Hol Dir für die "Lütten" diese Form von Gamakatsu, diese gibts in D und sind etwas filigraner gebaut als der Owner.

Ein Bild von den Gamakatsu habe ich auch veröffentlicht.

MFG


----------



## Chrizzi (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Ah die, S-75 haben auch eine andere Form. 

Bei den S-61 zeigt die Hakenspitze ja ziemlich auf die Öse, bei dem S-75 ist der Haken mehr "standard-hakenförmig". 

Ich denke mal, dass ich mir bei Zeiten wohl beide (S-61 und S-75) in 1/0 zulegen werde. 

Danke für die Infos und Bilder (wie heißt es so schön, Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte).


----------



## Blechkate (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Hallo,

ich habe auch lange Zeit mit Gamakatsu Circles geangelt.
Die Erfahrungen waren nur positiv. Bin eigentlich nur davon abgekommen weil mir die Öse zu klein war und es jetzt die Gamakatsu Haken mit der großen Öse gibt. 

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Sleepwalker (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Moinsen,

wo ihr hier gerade so schön dabei seit hab ich auch nochmal ne Frage.

Ich habe mir in der letzten Zeit auch immer wieder die Frage gestellt, soll ich mir einen Einzelhaken ans Blech machen oder doch mit Drilling weiter fischen.
Da ich es aber noch nicht versucht habe und auch noch nicht den richtigen Haken kannte habe ich es bis dato gelassen.
Nur aus gegeben Anlass denke ich mehr und mehr darüber nach auf Einzelhaken umzusteigen.
Ich hatte nämlich bei meiner letzten Mefotour drei untermaßige Fische und eine davon hatte sich den Drilling so dermaßen reingezimmert das ich echt ne kleine Operation hatte und das im kalten Ostseewasser, ich dachte mir fallen die Finger ab vor Kälte. Danach konnte ich erstmal für ne halbe Stunde ins Auto um meine Finger wieder einigermaßen beweglich zu machen. 
So und um das zu umgehen würden mich mal eure Erfahrungen interessieren bzw. zu was würdet ihr raten.

Schönen Gruß 
Jens


----------



## xfishbonex (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

du denkst an deine Finger :cdenk an die mefo die kleene 
hättes du ein einzehaken würde du sie nicht operieren :q
deine armen finger 
ich fische nur einzelhaken #6lg andre


----------



## volkerm (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Moin,

die großen Einzel verletzen auch enorm.
Vom Schoneffekt her ist da ein 4er oder 6er Fliegenhaken weit besser.
Am Blech gibt sich das zwischen 4er Drilling und 1/0er Einzel nicht viel.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Reverend Mefo (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Da magst Du recht haben, wenn der Fisch relativ weit vorne gehakt ist.
Wer aber mal einem untermaßigen Dorsch einen noch so kleinen Drilling aus dem Schlund operieren durfte, bei dem mehr als eine Hakenspitze fest saß, wird sich in dem Moment definitiv einen Einzelhaken wünschen, auch mit Zange.


----------



## volkerm (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Untermass um Rügen?


----------



## MefoProf (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*



volkerma schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die großen Einzel verletzen auch enorm.
> Vom Schoneffekt her ist da ein 4er oder 6er Fliegenhaken weit besser.
> ...



Hallo,

Schonhaken sind das sicherlich nicht. Gerade solche Wunden wie auf Rosis Bild sind sehr typisch, kommen aber zum Glück nicht soo häufig vor. Eigentlich nur, wenn der Fisch in der Maulspalte gehakt wurde und der Drill intensiv war. So ein Fisch kann wohl kaum zurückgesetzt werden und kommt dann eben mit :m

Üble Verletzungen hat man ja leider auch mit dem Drilling. Trotzdem hat der Einzelhaken dann immer noch den Vorteil, dass er sich wesentlich schneller lösen läßt, als ein Drilling und somit allein durch die geringere Abhakzeit die Überlebenschancen zurückgesetzter Fische verbessert. 

LG


----------



## Chrizzi (20. April 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*



dido_43 schrieb:


> So viele Größen gibts vom Owner S-61 nicht. Eine superkleine Größe 2,  dann 1/0, 3/0 und 5/0.  Ich hab die 1/0 und 3/0.
> 
> Du brauchst nur 1 Größe, die 1/0. Habe die an schlanken Wobblern (Tobsimitationen) dran, welche ungefähr die Größe eines Hansen Flash in 16 g haben und die Fische hats bisher nicht gestört.
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich war diese Woche beim Händler und habe tatsächlich die S61 gefunden. 
Leider waren nur 3/0er vorrätig, aber die fand ich nun nicht zu groß und werde diese wohl an flachen Blinkern wie den Snaps testen. 
Für den Spöket passt mir diese "sichelform" nicht so, da hätte ich die Befürchtung, dass der Haken sich zu sehr hinter den klobigeren Körper versteckt. 
Ich hoffe ich komme dieses Jahr nochmal an die Küste, ansonsten hatte ich noch vor, die S61 vermutlich an Wobblern auf Hecht/Zander/Barsch zu testen - mal sehen an welche Köder die passabel passen.


----------



## volkerm (20. April 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Moin,

mal an eine Frage an die Einzel- Freaks.
Ich habe auf den Owner S 61 3/0 gewechselt, vom VMC Salmon Seawash 1/0.
Nun hat mein Kumpel mit den Seawash nacheinander in einer Stunde 3 gute gefangen; eine sprang auch, die dickste, 9 Pfd.
Resultat: Alle Fische top im Maulwinkel gehakt; die Drills wären drei mal so lang auch gut gegangen.

Nun werde ich unsicher...

Grüße

Volker


----------



## smith1337 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

bin zwar kein freak, aber verwende den gleichen haken wie dein kumpel...je nach blinkerform/-breite unterschiedliche größen...aussteiger habe/hatte ich sehr selten (mal von anstubser abgesehen)! "never change a winning team"
warum den haken wechseln wenn´s keinen "sinnvollen" grund dafür gibt?! |kopfkrat viel wichtiger ist es nach grundkontakten kurz die schärfe zu überprüfen und lieber vorzeitig wechseln (was mir persönlich beim vmc deutlich leichter fällt als beim teureren owner)....wer fängt hat recht


----------



## Chrizzi (21. April 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Hattest du denn Bisse? Meinst du die Fische haben nur bei deinem Kumpel gebissen, weil da VMC Haken dran hingen?

Manchmal sind die echt seltsam. Ich kann mich noch an einer Phase (ist ein Trupp oder so durchgeschwommen), da habe ich mit einem Spöket gut und viel gefangen. Mein Kumpel neben mir, hatte nichts - nichtmal ein Biss - auch nicht, als er auch auf den Spöket wechselte. Keine Ahnung was da los war.


----------



## volkerm (21. April 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Nö,

Bisse hatte ich keine, zumindest nicht an diesem Tag.
Das lag aber daran, daß an der Ecke bei dem Wind nur DIE Stelle fischte.
Die Owner gefallen mir, weil der Schnurzug offensichtlich direkt auf die Hakenspitze geht.
Egal, ich fische beide Sorten weiter, wird schon gehen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## dido_43 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*



volkerma schrieb:


> Nö,
> 
> Bisse hatte ich keine, zumindest nicht an diesem Tag.
> Das lag aber daran, daß an der Ecke bei dem Wind nur DIE Stelle fischte.
> ...



Hallo Volker,

mach Dir mal keine Gedanken, das funzt. Wenn Du keine Fehlbisse hattest dann war es einfach nur Pech für Dich.

Habe in letzter Zeit festgestellt, dass die untermaßigen Trutten mit dem Owner S61 in 1/0 nicht wirklich klarkommen und es zu vielen Fehlbissen kommt.

Macht aber nichts, da wir diese sowieso nicht ans Band haben wollen.

Dorsche von klein bis groß werden mit dem S61 in 1/0 und 3/0 zu 99% perfekt gehakt.

Nochmal als Tip: den S61 an Blinker und etwas breitere Köder montieren, an schlanke Wobbler und Blinker wie z. Bsp. der Hansen Flash etc. einen anderen Haken mit kleinerem Schenkel verwenden.

Werde die nächsten Tagen diesen Owner Haken speziell an meinen jap. Tobsimitationen testen. Hab sie schon gebunden und jetzt warten sie auf ihren ersten Einsatz. Werde berichten. #h

Gruß Holger


----------



## erT (28. April 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass man Haken mit gewöhnlicher Öse (also 90° verdreht zum Hakenbogen) mit 2 Sprengringen montieren sollte und die speziellen Wobbler-Einzelhaken (mit Öse und Hakenbogen in einer Flucht) normal mit einem Sprengring?

Montiert ihr nur den hintersten Haken, oder auch (bei Wobblern) die Bauchseitigen?


----------



## volkerm (28. April 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Moin,

wichtig erscheint mir, daß die Hakenspitzen im Betriebszustand nach unten zeigen.
Bei rotierenden Ködern, wie Snaps, im rechten Winkel zum Blatt.
Bei mehrhakigen Wobblern würde ich beide Haken anbauen.
Wobei ich der Meinung bin, daß der hintere der wichtigere ist.
Von mehreren Sprengringen halte ich nichts.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Reverend Mefo (28. April 2011)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*



volkerma schrieb:


> im rechten Winkel zum Blatt




DAS ist m.E. das wichtigste beim Einzelhaken. Und den Haken kröpfen, d.h. die Spitze leicht seitlich aus der Ebene biegen #h


----------



## Rosi (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Me-Fo Wobbler Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken tauschen ?!*

Moin in die Runde, der Owner S61 hat mir doch keine Ruhe gelassen und ich habe gezielt damit gefischt, zwischendurch auch mal mit einem Wurmhaken. Den Sommer über am Tage vom Boot aus und nachts manchmal vom Strand aus. Was dabei rausgekommen ist, könnt ihr im Bindestübchen nachlesen.

Vielleicht hat ja noch wer von euch diesen Haken getestet und mag berichten.


----------

